# مشكلة التلوث البيئي



## فرقد ش ن ج (9 فبراير 2010)

*أولا : توصيف المشكلة * 
* مشكلة التلوث البيئي*

* زادت مشكلة التلوث البيئي في كثير من دول العالم إلى حد يهدد استمرار الجنس البشرى ،حيث تعددت مصادر التلوث التي أصبحت تطرح نواتجها في المحيط الحيوي فتتأثر بها الكائنات الحية بصورة أو بأخرى و تعود بالضرر على الإنسان.*
* و يتضمن تلوث البيئة تغير خواصها نتيجة تغير كمي أو كيفي تتعرض له بفعل الإنسان أو العوامل البيئية ،و يعرف التلوث بأنه وجود إيه مادة أو طاقة في غير مكانها و زمانها و كميتها المناسبة ،فالماء يعتبر ملوث إذا أضيف للتربة بكميات تحل محل الهواء، و البترول يعتبر ملوث إذا تسرب إلى مياه البحار،والأصوات إذا زادت شدتها عن حد معين تعتبر ملوثات قد تسبب الصمم.*
* و يمكن تصنيف الملوثات إلى ملوثات إلى بيولوجية مثل حبوب اللقاح والبكتريا ،و ملوثات كيميائية مثل المبيدات بأنواعها و مخلفات احتراق البترول،و ملوثات فيزيائية مثل الضوضاء و التلوث الحراري. وتنتشر الملوثات سواء كانت بيولوجية أو كيميائية أو فيزيائية بنسب متباينة في الهواء و الماء والتربة و الغذاء و من ثم يتسع مدى ضررها ،و عملا على تبسيط دراسة موضوع التلوث نقسمه إلى ما يأتي : *
*أولا : تلوث الهواء: *
* نشأ منذ اكتشاف الإنسان للنار في سالف العصور، و لكن هذه المسألة لم تدخل في عداد المشكلات إلا في أعقاب التطور الصناعي و التكنولوجي عندما بدأ الإنسان المتمدين في العصور الحديثة استخدام الفحم و البترول ،و في إنشاء المصانع و المعامل ،ووسائل النقل المختلفة ،وإقامة المفاعلات النووية .*
* و يرجع تلوث الهواء إلى عدد من المواد منها : *
*1- الجسيمات: أكثر الملوثات انتشارا ،و مصادرها متنوعة أهمها مداخن المصانع والمعامل ،والمحارق ومقالب القمامة – إذ يحتوي الدخان المتصاعد منها على جسيمات دقيقة من الكربون و الرماد المتطاير و الشحم و الزيت – *
*و أهم الجسيمات مثل جسيمات الرصاص و الكادميوم ، و غبار القطن في مصانع الغزل و النسيج،و غبار الفسوفات في المناجم.و تسبب العديد من الإمراض للإنسان الذي يستنشقها مثل أمراض الجهاز التنفسي و الجهاز العصبي .*
*2-الأوزون: اشهر نواتج الأكسدة في الهواء،يعمل حائل لصد الأشعة الفوق بنفسجية القادمة من الشمس مما يحمي الكائنات الحية من خطر الاحتراق و التسمم.لكن وصوله للهواء الذي نتنفسه نتيجة كثرة استخدام مركبات الفريون في عمل الثلاجات و مكيفات الهواء يلوث الهواء و يؤدي لتآكل طبقة الأوزون مما يعني تسرب الأشعة الكونية الضارة فوق البنفسجية،و يوجد أيضا في المحولات الكهربية و محطات القوى الكهربية مما يؤثر على الإنسان.*
*3- الملوثات الإشعاعية: هي تلك الناجمة عن الانفجارات النووية أو الاختبارات النووية حيث أن زيادة تركيزها يؤدي لهلاك الكائنات الحية و الأمراض السرطانية و التشوهات الخلقية و يمتد آثرها لأجيال طويلة ,مازال أثرها ملحوظ حتى الآن على الكائنات في جزيرتي هيروشيما و ناجازاكي باليابان بعد إلقاء القنابل الذرية عليها 1945 ،و كذلك بعد كارثة انفجار المفاعل النووي الروسي تشير نوبل .*
*4-ملوثات أخرى: أهمها ثاني أكسيد الكربون الناتج من استخدام الوقود العضوي(البترول،الفحم) الذي تؤدي زيادته لارتفاع درجة حرارة الأرض(الاحتباس الحراري)،و حبوب اللقاح التي تسبب أمراض الحساسية المختلفة ،وأيضا المبيدات الحشرية و العشبية .*
*ثانيا : تلوث الماء : *
* هو أي تغير دخيل على الصفات الطبيعية للماء يجعله غير صالح للاستخدام،و تضم الاستخدامات المتعارف عليها الشرب و الاستحمام و الري وتربية الأسماك و الصناعة والملاحة .*
* يمكن تقسيم مسببات تلوث الماء إلى : *
*1- **التلوث بالميكروبات و الفيروسات و الطفيليات المسببة للأمراض.*
*2- **التلوث بالمواد العضوية القابلة للتحلل و التي تستهلك الأكسجين الذائب في الماء فتقضي على الأسماك.*
*3- **التلوث بالأملاح غير العضوية التي يصعب التخلص منها مما يجعل الماء غير صالح للاستخدام.*
*4- **التلوث بمخصبات النباتات المائية مثل أملاح البوتاسيم والفوسفات.*
*5- **التلوث بالمواد البترولية الناجمة من عمليات التنقيب عن البترول تحت مياه البحار و المواد المتسربة من الناقلات الضخمة ، التي تطفو على سطح الماء فتحجب الهواء مما يضر بالكائنات الحية الموجودة بالماء.*
*6- **التلوث ببعض مخلفات الصناعة من معادن و مركبات كيميائية سامة تسبب موت الكائنات الحية.*
*7- **التلوث الحراري الناتج عن طرح مياه المصانع الساخنة في الأنهار و البحار مما يسبب موت كثير من الكائنات الحية.*

*لذا فان استخدام الماء الملوث يؤدي للعديد من الأمراض كالكوليرا و التيفود والبلهارسيا ، واستخدامه في الري يلوث النباتات التي تؤكل طازجة ،ذلك بالإضافة إلى أثره البالغ على الثروة السمكية.*
*وسلوك الإنسان في هذا المجال له بالغ الأثر في تلويث المياه .*
*ثالثا : تلوث التربة : *
* تتلوث التربة بالعديد من المركبات الغريبة عن مكوناتها المعدنية و العضوية والتي تصل إليها مع ماء الري أو الرياح أو مذابة في الأمطار،وفي صورة جسيمات من المبيدات الحشرية أو العشبية،ومن المخلفات الصناعية و الغازية و الإشعاعية.و يتحلل بعض هذه المركبات في التربة أو تذوب في مياه الري فتمتصها النباتات ثم تنتقل للحيوانات و بواسطة لحومها و ألبانه تصل للإنسان.*
* واهم ملوثات التربة مثل :*
*1- **مركبات الزرنيخ و الرصاص و ثاني أكسيد الكبريت و الفلور وغيرها من المركبات الناتجة عن مبيدات الآفات أو صهر الخامات أو عوادم السيارات وقد تبقى هذه الملوثات لعدة أعوام في التربة فتؤثر في إنتاجيتها وخصوبتها وتقلل من وجود كلا من الأكسجين والنيتروجين بين حبيباتها وتؤدى لتسمم التربة وقتل الكائنات الدقيقة بها** .*
*2- **ملوثات إشعاعية نتيجة تزايد استخدامات المواد المشعة وتطبيقاتها في الحرب والسلام تؤدى إلى العديد من الأمراض السرطانية للدم والعظام مثل حالة النظير المشع لمعدن استرونشيوم (90) حيث وجد أن النباتات لا تميز بينة وبين معدن الكالسيوم فتقوم بامتصاصة خاصة نباتات الحبوب مما ينقلة للإنسان فيتراكم في عظامه مما يؤثر على عملية تكوين خلايا الدم بالجسم** .*
*رابعا: الغذاء** :*
* هناك مصدران رئيسيان لتلوث الغذاء وهما التلوث بالميكروبات والطفيليات والتلوث بالمواد الكيميائية*
*1- **يسبب تناول الغذاء الملوث بالميكروبات و الطفيليات العديد من الأمراض مثل:*
*أ‌- **السل: ينتقل من الطعام الملوث بمكروب المرض خاصة شرب اللبن الملوث **.*
*ب‌- **التسمم الغذائي : نتيجة نشاط ميكروبي أو انزيمى مثل تحلل الأطعمة ،التخمر، التعفن ،تكاثر الميكروبات الضارة كالسالمونيلا **.*
*ت‌- **الأمراض المعوية: مثل الكوليرا و التيفود والدوسنتاريا . *
* 2- بينما يسبب الغذاء الملوث بالماد الكيميائية العديد من الأضرار التي تختلف فيما بينها وفق نوع المادة و كميتها في الطعام ،و هي مثل المبيدات الحشرية و العشبية وما يتسرب منها في أنسجة النباتات،والماد السامة في أجسام الكائنات البحرية كالأسماك . *
* خامسا : التلوث الضوضائي : *
* أصبح الآن أمرا ملموسا جدا،فالأصوات الصاخبة الناتجة عن الكثرة العددية الزائدة للجنس البشري و ما يصدر عنها من أنشطة تدفع إلي البيئة بموجات صوتية غير عادية فتلوثها، فقد أتت مع المدنية الكثير من الآلات والوسائل التي تحدث ضجيجا يصعب تحمله لفترة طويلة دون أثار مرضية .فالطائرات، و آلات المطابع والمكاتب ،و أجهزة الراديو و التليفزيون والتكييف كلها تدفع في البيئة موجات صوتية شديدة قد تؤدي لفقد السمع واضطراب الأعصاب و أمراض القلب والصداع والإجهاد المزمن كما تقلل من إنتاجية الإنسان و تؤثر علي سلوكه و عواطفة.*
* وهي لا تؤثر فقط علي الإنسان فقد ماتت بعض فئران التجارب ومرض بعضها الأخر بتعريضها للضوضاء . *








*ثانيا : الحل* *المقترح* 
* وسائل مكافحة مشكلة التلوث البيئي *
*تختلف تلك الوسائل باختلاف نوع التلوث وذلك كالآتي :*
* أولا : وسائل مكافحة تلوث الهواء : *
*1- **تغيير أنواع الوقود المستخدم و الأخذ بأقلها ضررا،فالوقود البترولي يحدث تلوثا اقل من الفحم،و الغاز الطبيعي يحدث تلوث اقل من البترول .*
*2- **إزالة المواد الملوثة الناتجة عن الوقود قبل أن تتمكن من تلويث الهواء.ومن أمثلة ذلك تركيب مرشحات لأدخنة المداخن و لعوادم السيارات .*
*3- **استخدام طاقة الشمس،و هي طاقة نظيفة لا ينشأ عنها ملوثات .*
*4- **الانتفاع بالتكنولوجيا و استخدام الطاقة الذرية مع اخذ الاحتياطات الواجبة للتحكم في الإشعاعات .*
*5- **إنشاء المصانع و المعامل خارج المدن، مع اخذ الاحتياطات الصحية اللازمة .*
* ثانيا : وسائل مكافحة تلوث الماء :*
*1- **عدم إلقاء المخلفات الآدمية والصناعية في موارد الماء إلا بعد المعالجة العلمية السليمة .*
*2- **الأخذ بتكنولوجيا معالجة مياه المجاري و المياه المتخلفة عن الصناعة لإعادة الانتفاع بها .*
*3- **إجراء فحص دوري لعينات من المياه لدراسة مدى تلوثها و اخذ الإجراءات اللازمة لمعالجة ذلك .*
*4- **القيام بالبحوث التي تتناول الانتقال و الترسيب البعيد للملوثات في المياه العميقة و التي تتناول الوسائل الاقتصادية لمعالجة المخلفات والتخلص منها .*
*ثالثا :وسائل مكافحة تلوث التربة :*
*1- **إنشاء المصانع والمعامل بعيدة عن المزارع،و معالجة المياه المتخلفة عنها قبل صرفها .*
*2- **الاستخدام الرشيد للمبيدات بمختلف أنواعها و للأسمدة الزراعية .*
*3- **تكثيف وسائل الأمن لمولدات الطاقة الذرية و الابتعاد بأماكن التفجيرات النووية إلي الحد الذي يكفل ألامان للكائنات الحية ويعمل علي سلامة التربة الزراعية *
*4- **الصرف الجيد للأراضي الزراعية،ومعالجة مياه الصرف ثم إعادة استخدامها .*
*رابعا : وسائل مكافحة تلوث الغذاء :*
*1- **الغسل الجيد للطعام الذي يؤكل طازج،والطهي الجيد للطعام المطهي .*
*2- **حفظ الطعام من التلوث باستخدام الطرق المناسبة .وإعدام الأغذية الملوثة والفاسدة .*
*3- **التخلص من الحشرات خاصة الذباب ،و عدم تعريض الأطعمة مكشوفة للهواء .*
*4- **الكشف الطبي الدوري على صانعي الأطعمة و مقدميها و القيام بعمل التحاليل البكتريولوجية للتأكد من خلوهم من ميكروبات الأمراض ومن سلامة صحتهم .*
*خامسا :وسائل مكافحة التلوث الضوضائي : *
* تنتقل الضوضاء من المصدر إلى المستقبل عن طريق وسط مادي، لذا يمكن التحكم فيها باستخدام ثلاث طرق :*
*1- **خفض المصدر : وذلك باستخدام آلات اقل ضجيجا،و إبعاد المطارات و الطرق السريعة عن المناطق السكنية، واستعمال آلات تنبيه اقل إزعاجا*
*2- **إعاقة الوسط :تنتقل معظم الأصوات في موجات تضاغط و تخلل،و من خلال الأجسام بتذبذب جسيماتها استجابة لذبذبات موجات الصوت و تحدث رنينا ،لذا من الممكن تركيب آلات الصناعة على قواعد من المطاط أو اللباد تقل حركتها وهديرها،ويمكن استخدام مواد ماصة للصوت أو تركيب حواجز أو عواكس صوتية بين الآلات .*
*3- *حماية المستقبل :عندما نضع أيدينا على أذاننا نحمي أنفسنا تلقائيا ضد الضوضاء، ويمكن وضع أغطية واقية للأذن فتنخفض شدة الصوت بمقدار حوالي 50 ديسيبل ، وهو ما يخفض صوت الطائرة عند إقلاعها إلى ما يقرب من صوت المكنسةالكهربائية أو الخلاط الكهربي . ​​ ثالثا : تكلفة الحل ​ إن مسئولية تحمل تكاليف مشاكل التلوث البيئي تقع على عاتق الدول المتقدمة و الدول الصناعية التي تشكل مصدرا للتلوث البيئي منذ مئات السنين إبان الثورة الصناعية التي مكنتها من التقدم. فالدول النامية أو الفقيرةهى التي تتحمل نتائج التلوث ولا تستطيع مواجهته. 
​​ وتكاليف مواجهة التلوث و ما يترتب عليه من مشكلات كبيرة جدا وتقدر بمليارات الدولارات و لكن ذلك يعتمد على مدي التلوث القائم ، فكلما زاد نسبة التلوث زادت تكاليف مواجهته .​​ لكن هناك بعض الإجراءات الوقائية السليمة و البسيطة التي سبق ذكرها في وسائل مكافحة البيئة يمكن بواسطتها مواجهة التلوث و ربما منعه وذلك دون أن تصل تكاليفها لمثل هذه المبالغ الطائلة مثل تلوث الغذاء الذي يمكن التصدي له باتخاذ الإجراءات الوقائية التي تمنع تلوثه ،و كذلك تلوث الماء الذي يمكن تفاديه إذا اتبع الأفراد في المجتمع العادات السليمة اتجاه المحافظة على الماء وعدم تلويثها .​​​أما بالنسبة للوسائل التي تتكلف مليارات الدولارات فإنها تتمثل في بعض الوسائل في بعض أنواع التلوث مثل تلوث الهواء والذي قد تصل فيه التكاليف الي مليارات الدولارات فتكاليف تركيب مرشحات لمداخن المصانع وشكمانات السيارات تتكلف الكثير،وايضا تلوث الماء و التربة فقد تصل التكاليف أحيانا لمبالغ ضخمة . ​​ إذا حافظ الإنسان على البيئة من التلوث فان ذلك لن يكلفة الكثيرو ذلك في مقابل ما يتكلف ويعاني من أثار التلوث .​​​​​​رابعا : العائد من الحل​​الفوائدالاقتصادية تتراوح بين حماية الصحة البشرية وحماية المحاصيل والغابات وخدمات أخرى للطبيعة وذلك وفق آخر نسخة من الكتاب السنوي لتوقعات البيئة العالمية​​تستطيع البلدان والمدن التي تتخذ إجراءات لتخفيض معدلات التلوث البيئي أن تحقق مكاسب هامّة وضخمة كما جاء في النسخة الأخيرة من الكتاب السنوي لتوقعات البيئة العالمية الصادر من قبل برنامج الأمم المتحدة للبيئة . . 
تشمل المكاسب الاقتصادية التي يتم تحقيقها خفض حالات الوفاة وانخفاض تكاليف الرعاية الصحية وذلك نتيجة لانخفاض حالات الوفاة التي تحدث بسبب الأمراض المتعلقة بالتلوث. وتتحقق مزايا أخرى نتيجة الانخفاض في الأضرار التي تتعرض لها الزراعة والأنظمة البيئية مثل الغابات بالإضافة إلى تخفيض الأضرار التي تحدث للبنية التحتية وللمباني العامة من الملوثات المسببة للتآكل والتدهور. ​​ وقد ورد في دراسة المفوضية أنه "برغم أنه لا توجد طريقة متفق عليها لتقييم الأضرار التي تحدث للأنظمة البيئية من ناحية مالية، فان المزايا البيئية التي تتحقق نتيجة انخفاض معدلات تلوث البيئة ستكون أيضاً كبيرة وهامّة من خلال تقليل مساحات الأراضي والأنظمة البيئية التي قد تتعرض للتلف والضرر نتيجة الأكسدة وفقدان الأكسجين والأوزون. " 

ويقدر التقرير بأن تحقيق الأهداف الجديدة سيؤدي إلى تقليل الأضرار التي تحدث للمحاصيل الزراعية وذلك بمبلغ 0.3 مليار يورو سنوياً. وقد تم إلقاء الضوء على مسالة تكاليف ومزايا مكافحة تلوث الهواء المتعلق بالطاقة كتاب توقعات البيئة العالمية 2006 للأمم المتحدة . ​ 





خامسا : الخلاصة و التعليق ​​الانسان جزء لا يتجزأ من الطبيعة رغم وضعه المتميز،فهو كغيره من الكائنات يعتمد على ما تكفله له البيئة التي يعيش فيها من مقومات الحياة ، كالغذاء و الهواء و الماء.​و من التحديات التي تواجه الانسان حاليا هي كيفية المحافظة على التوازن الطبيعي داخل البيئة التي يعيش فيها ، بعد استخدام التقدم العلمي والتطور التكنولوجى الذي اخل بهذا التوازن .​وتجمع الدراسات البيئية على إن الانسان لا يستطيع الحصول على غذائه من البيئة الا اذا وازن بين أعداده المتزايده وبين ما يمكن أن توفره البيئة من مصادر غذائية،ولا يمكنه الحصول على هواء التنفس النقي الااذا حافظ على جو بيئتة من التلوث، ولا يضمن الحصول على مياه الشرب النقية الا اذا توقف عن إلقاء فضلات مصانعه ومنازله في الأنهاروالبحاراو عالجها قبل ذلك .​​وعملا على استمرارية حياة الانسان على الأرض ، فانه عليه إن يسعى جاهدا لإيجاد الحلول المناسبة للمشكلات العديدة التي تشكل خطرا على حياته وفي مقدمتها التلوث البيئي .​ 

فرقد عبدالله الوائلي


----------



## اسامةعباس (9 فبراير 2010)

معلومات قيمة من الزميل فرقد


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (12 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك اخ اسامه على المرور


----------



## fraidi (12 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (13 فبراير 2010)

مشكور أخي على الملف


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (15 فبراير 2010)

اشكر الأستاذ غسان وجميع الأخوه الأعزاء على اهتمامهم ومرورهم على جميع المواضيع المرفوعه وارائهم وتعليقاتهم عليها شكرالى جميع الأخوه وفقكم الله


----------

